# Démarrage du nouveau Firefox 3.6 (double fenêtre)



## qsdfg (7 Février 2010)

J'ai mis à jour Firefox, et surprise lors du lancement, il y a 2  fenêtres Firefox dont une seule est vierge, car sur l'autre grâce à  gmail notifier, j'ai ma boite gmail.

Ça c'est le premier constat qui tendrait à montrer que Firefox est en cause

* Erreur  grossière *

* Dans un deuxième temps; est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas être à cause de  *google notifier*, et pas Firefox ?

C'est confirmé. Le problème vient de l'application google notifier  1.10.6.879 et je n'ai pas trouvé de mise à jour de ce logiciel,  pire   il est proposé *une version plus ancienne la 1.10.4.676*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

Petite précision, le lancement de Firefox s'est effectué via Google Notifier pour ouvrir ma boite gmail. Si Firefox est ouvert directement de son icône, il n'y a qu'une seule fenêtre.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Février 2010)

J'ai remarqué ce problème et je pense que c'est bien Firefox le fautif. Pour le vérifier il suffit de lancer FF avec un lien (peu importe lequel, raccourci d'une page web sur le bureau, lien d'un mail etc.) pour le reproduire systématiquement.


----------



## qsdfg (7 Février 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> Petite précision, le lancement de Firefox s'est effectué via Google Notifier pour ouvrir ma boite gmail. Si Firefox est ouvert directement de son icône, il n'y a qu'une seule fenêtre.



Eh bien non, j'ai fait la vérification avec de nombreux navigateur (environ 5 ou 6), en attribuant par alternance l'ouverture via Google Notifier (à faire avec les préférences de Safari), et lorsque je passais par Google Notifier j'avais 2 onglets systématiquement et via l'icône des navigateurs, une ouverture standard via une seule fenêtre (pas d'onglets multiples). :afraid:


----------



## Jacques L (20 Février 2010)

J'ai fait hier la mise à jour en Firefox 3.6 et chez moi il a deux comportements bizarres,


autant de fois vous faites pomme+n autant de fois vous avez de fenêtre correspondant à vos pages courantes enregistrées dans les préférences 
si FF est lancé, mais pas dans les fenêtres ouvertes (sa réduction se trouvant dans le dock à côté de la poubelle) un clic sur un lien dans mail ne ramène pas FF au premier rang, mais à chaque fois que vous cliquez sur ledit lien, il ouvre un nouvel onglet dans la fenêtre FF du second rang 
Ce n'est pas une cata, c'est juste un peu gênant  je précise que je n'ai pas Google Notifier

Nouveauté que je viens de voir, quand un lien sur un site ouvre un nouvel onglet, celui-ci se positionne à droite de l'onglet d'origine et non pas tout au bout à droite, et ça, c'est une bonne idée


----------



## qsdfg (20 Février 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> J'ai mis à jour Firefox, et surprise lors du lancement, il y a 2  fenêtres Firefox dont une seule est vierge, car sur l'autre grâce à  gmail notifier, j'ai ma boite gmail.
> 
> Ça c'est le premier constat qui tendrait à montrer que Firefox est en cause
> 
> ...





Jacques L a dit:


> J'ai fait hier la mise à jour en Firefox 3.6 et chez moi il a deux comportements bizarres,
> 
> 
> autant de fois vous faites pomme+n autant de fois vous avez de fenêtre correspondant à vos pages courantes enregistrées dans les préférences
> ...





 Via pomme + n (plus exactement *cmd* + n), rien de surprenant c'est le fonctionnement "normal" de FF


*Je ne comprends pas du tout ce que vous voulez dire sur ce deuxième point*. Pour moi ce que vous appelez la "_réduction de FF se trouvant dans le dock à côté de la poubelle_", ne se trouve pas côté poubelle, où je ne mets que des dossiers, mais au delà du pointillé vertical où se trouvent les alias de certaines de mes applications. De quel lien s'agit-il et pourquoi dans Mail ? Si c'est un lien internet, c'est logique.
Tout ça n'a rien à voir avec la double fenêtre, sujet de cette discussion


----------



## Jacques L (20 Février 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> Via pomme + n (plus exactement *cmd* +  n), rien de surprenant c'est le fonctionnement "normal" de FF


auparavant  pomme + n (plus exactement *cmd* +  n ) ouvrait une fenêtre vide, pas  une fenêtre comprenant tous les onglets prévus dans les pages courantes  des préférences



qsdfg a dit:


> *Je ne comprends pas du tout ce que vous voulez dire sur ce deuxième point*. Pour moi ce que vous appelez la "_réduction de FF se trouvant dans le dock à côté de la poubelle_", ne se trouve pas côté poubelle, où je ne mets que des dossiers, mais au delà du pointillé vertical où se trouvent les alias de certaines de mes applications. De quel lien s'agit-il et pourquoi dans Mail ? Si c'est un lien internet, c'est logique.
> Tout ça n'a rien à voir avec la double fenêtre, sujet de cette discussion


Il est probable que nous disposions de 2 Firefox 3.6 totalement différents, puisque quand je regarde dans mon dock et que FF n'est pas au premier rang (coche sur le bouton orange en haut à gauche), j'ai un FF en réduction juste à côté de la poubelle et des dossiers documents, téléchargement... et c'est à droite de la ligne pointillée. Quand au lien internet cliqué dans mail, il ouvre un nouvel onglet dans FF, mais ne rappelle pas FF au premier rang, comme ça se passait avant.

J'ai bien répondu sur ce sujet à propos d'un fonctionnement inhabituel de l'ouverture des fenêtres et j'ai rajouté 2 remarques sur cette nouvelle version, je ne pense pas particulièrement être hors sujet, mais participer à la non prolifération des topic


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Février 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> Il est probable que nous disposions de 2 Firefox 3.6 totalement différents, puisque quand je regarde dans mon dock et que FF n'est pas au premier rang (coche sur le bouton orange en haut à gauche), j'ai un FF en réduction juste à côté de la poubelle et des dossiers documents, téléchargement... et c'est à droite de la ligne pointillée.



Oui, en gros tu as réduit la fenêtre de Firefox dans le Dock, rien d'anormal là-dedans je te rassure.



Jacques L a dit:


> Quand au lien internet cliqué dans mail, il ouvre un nouvel onglet dans FF, mais ne rappelle pas FF au premier rang, comme ça se passait avant.



Ouaip, en effet, idem chez moi. Et ça par contre ce n'est pas normal... Une chose de plus que Mozilla devra corriger.


----------



## Jacques L (20 Février 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Oui, en gros tu as réduit la fenêtre de Firefox dans le Dock, rien d'anormal là-dedans je te rassure.


Je n'étais pas inquiet   j'essayais juste d'être précis, car il semblerait que FF ne fasse pas cela pour qsdfg


----------



## qsdfg (20 Février 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> auparavant  pomme + n (plus exactement *cmd* +  n ) ouvrait une fenêtre vide, pas  une fenêtre comprenant tous les onglets prévus dans les pages courantes  des préférences
> 
> 
> Il est probable que nous disposions de 2 Firefox 3.6 totalement différents, puisque quand je regarde dans mon dock et que FF n'est pas au premier rang (coche sur le bouton orange en haut à gauche), j'ai un FF en réduction juste à côté de la poubelle et des dossiers documents, téléchargement... et c'est à droite de la ligne pointillée. Quand au lien internet cliqué dans mail, il ouvre un nouvel onglet dans FF, mais ne rappelle pas FF au premier rang, comme ça se passait avant.
> ...



Toutes mes excuses Jacques L, je viens de comprendre (viscose mentale de ma part :rose, j'associais le fait de cliquer sur le bouton central orange, à une réduction de l'application (problème classique de communication, c'est bien que nous soyons plusieurs à en parler), et dans ce cas la réduction est bien à côté de la corbeille (ouf ! ).

N'utilisant plus Mail depuis de nombreuses années (merci Gmail ), je ne saurais commenter.



Jacques L a dit:


> Je n'étais pas inquiet   j'essayais juste  d'être précis, car il semblerait que FF ne fasse pas cela pour qsdfg



:rose: C'est de ma faute.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




D'autre part j'utilise un module complémentaire (j'ai pourtant horreur de ça, car que de problèmes :mouais: lors des changements de version de FF) appelé *Tab Mix Plus* (0.3.8.2) que j'aime beaucoup) et qui a tendance a fausser mon jugement.

(Ouverture d'une parenthèse hors sujet

Ex de l'utilité de ce module :

Identification de l'onglet actif 





Dans Préférences/Onglets 





Pour colorer l'onglet actif 





Que trouver dans un nouvel onglet ? 





Fermeture de la parenthèse hors sujet )

Merci à Mobyduck également


----------



## Jacques L (20 Février 2010)

Merci pour ces précisions gsdfg, beaucoup d'élégance dans ta réponse 
En plus je viens de charger Tab Mix Plus et tu as raison, c'est extra


----------



## chafpa (20 Février 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> En plus je viens de charger Tab Mix Plus et tu as raison, c'est extra


Je suis un vilain copieur et je plussoie


----------



## qsdfg (20 Février 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> En plus je viens de charger Tab Mix Plus et tu as raison, c'est extra



Il n'est pas facile de l'optimiser, car les possibilités sont énormes  et le pire c'est qu'au moindre changement de version de FF, il faudra le désactiver car ça devient un vrai b&#8230;
*Il faut le savoir*, mais le créateur de cette extension le fait évoluer, mais on trouve ça toujours trop long lorsque l'on l'habitude de l'utiliser. 
C'est pour cette raison que j'utilise le moins possible des extensions, contrairement à ce que je faisait il y a quelques années. Comme cela, j'ai peu de problème.


----------



## chafpa (21 Février 2010)

J'ai pas (encore) trouvé comment ouvrir systématiquement un nouvel onglet quand on clique sur un lien de mon portail, par exemple.

Toujours obligé de faire clic droit > ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet. Cela me fait braire car sous Vista, je n'ai même pas besoin de ce module pour le faire ..... à moins que la dernière mise à jour ait aligné les 2 versions :rose:

Une idée


----------



## qsdfg (21 Février 2010)

Ici c'est " Votre univers  Mac" et je suis désolé de ne pouvoir répondre, car sur mon mac, internet est 100% mac.


----------



## Baracca (21 Février 2010)

Après avoir essayé Firefox 3.6 je suis vite revenu à la version 3.5.7 

- Instabilité au niveau des affichages des tableaux Graphiques:
L'image est partiellement affichée, il faut alors réduire la fenêtre et la ré-afficher pour que tout revienne dans l'ordre et cela a chaque tableau graphique.  

- Autre petit bug, lorsque que je demande une ouverture d'une autre fenêtre dans un onglet, cette dernière s'affiche de suite après la fenêtre du lancement et non en fin de tous les onglets !

Après avoir regarder dans les options, rien n'y change et ceux, car ces réglages fonctionnent nickel avec la version 3.5.7.


----------



## Jacques L (21 Février 2010)

J'utilise continuellement la combinaison de touches pomme + clic sur le lien (plus exactement *cmd* +clic ) et même sans module complémentaire, ça ouvre dans un nouvel onglet


----------



## Baracca (21 Février 2010)

Jacques L a dit:


> J'utilise continuellement la combinaison de touches pomme + clic sur le lien (plus exactement *cmd* +clic ) et même sans module complémentaire, ça ouvre dans un nouvel onglet



En fin de liste d'onglet ou au plus proche de l'onglet de commande ?


----------



## Jacques L (21 Février 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> En fin de liste d'onglet ou au plus proche de l'onglet de commande ?


désolé, je répondais à Chafpa 

Pour régler si le nouvel onglet s'ouvre juste après l'onglet courant ou tout à droite, j'utilise depuis hier le module FF *Tab Mix Plus* et tu peux régler tout ce que tu veux au niveau des onglets, en outre un truc bien sympa, c'est avoir une couleur différente pour l'onglet actif, je trouve cela bien pratique.


----------



## qsdfg (21 Février 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> Identification de l'onglet actif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jacques L a dit:


> un truc bien sympa, c'est avoir une couleur différente pour l'onglet actif, je trouve cela bien pratique.



En effet, c'est génial 

Post   			#*9*


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Février 2010)

C'est pas vraiment le sujet du fil, mais bon, pour ouvrir un lien dans un onglet suffit de faire un clic de roulette. Et si ça en intéresse quelques-uns, MacGé a fait une brève sur les réglages cachés des onglets.


----------



## boddy (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

À propos du sujet initial (double fenêtre à l'ouverture) aucune solution n'a été trouvée ?

J'ai installé 3.6 hier. Quand j'ouvre à partir de l'icone Firefox : pas de problème ; quand j'ouvre à partir de Yahoo Messenger, deux fenêtres s'ouvrent : celle de Yahoo Mail et derrière la fenêtre de ma page d'accueil.

J'ai supprimé les préférences, mais ça ne change rien :rose:


----------



## qsdfg (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je ne sais plus où j'ai trouvé la réponse, mais c'est dû à la version de Google Notifier qui n'est plus adaptée.

Quand et comment avertir Google de ce problème ?  Ça risque d'être long , car ça fait déjà un moment que ce problème est apparu


----------



## boddy (16 Mars 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> Bonjour, je ne sais plus où j'ai trouvé la réponse, mais c'est dû à la version de Google Notifier qui n'est plus adaptée.
> 
> Quand et comment avertir Google de ce problème ?  Ça risque d'être long , car ça fait déjà un moment que ce problème est apparu&#8230;



Merci pour ta réponse qsdfg, mais ce n'est pas mon cas : je n'ai aucune boîte sur gmail.
Ce qui semblerait vouloir dire que le problème n'est pas Google ou autre, mais bien cette version de Firefox qui a un problème.


----------



## qsdfg (16 Mars 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse qsdfg, mais ce n'est pas mon cas : je n'ai aucune boîte sur gmail.
> Ce qui semblerait vouloir dire que le problème n'est pas Google ou autre, mais bien cette version de Firefox qui a un problème.


Je pense qu'au contraire :mouais: , c'est bien via cette application que tu accèdes à ta boite mail.
D'ailleurs si on y accède directement via Firefox, il n'y a aucun problème.

Faire un bon diagnostique est déjà beaucoup


----------



## boddy (16 Mars 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> Faire un bon diagnostique est déjà beaucoup



Certes.

Il faut donc tenir compte du fait :
que tu utilises gmail : google notifier
que j'utilise yahoo : yahoo mail notifier

et que nous avons tous les deux le même problème.
*
*


----------



## qsdfg (16 Mars 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Certes.
> 
> Il faut donc tenir compte du fait :
> que tu utilises gmail : google notifier
> ...


Ah oui, vu sous cet angle c'est fâcheux. google notifier peut être utilisé avec d'autres systèmes que gmail.

*Le problème est donc assez complexe, ce qui expliquerait que personne ne réagit (ni Mozilla, ni Google, ni etc).

*Le fameux réflexe enfantin "*c'est pas moi, , c'est lui*"


----------



## qsdfg (26 Avril 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> J'ai mis à jour Firefox, et surprise lors du lancement, il y a 2  fenêtres Firefox dont une seule est vierge, car sur l'autre grâce à  gmail notifier, j'ai ma boite gmail.
> 
> Ça c'est le premier constat qui tendrait à montrer que Firefox est en cause
> 
> ...





qsdfg a dit:


> Ah oui, vu sous cet angle c'est fâcheux. google notifier peut être utilisé avec d'autres systèmes que gmail.
> 
> *Le problème est donc assez complexe, ce qui expliquerait que personne ne réagit (ni Mozilla, ni Google, ni etc).
> 
> *Le fameux réflexe enfantin "*c'est pas moi, , c'est lui*"


Grosse évolution avec la bêta de Firefox 3.6.4, *le phénomène de double fenêtres a disparu*.

C'est à y perdre son Latin, et Firefox était bien en cause


----------



## boddy (27 Avril 2010)

Je viens juste de télécharger la béta et, pour moi, les doubles fenêtres sont toujours là :hein:

La correction se fait donc pour gmail mais pas pour Yahoo :hein:


----------



## qsdfg (27 Avril 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Je viens juste de télécharger la béta et, pour moi, les doubles fenêtres sont toujours là :hein:
> 
> La correction se fait donc pour gmail mais pas pour Yahoo :hein:


*Hélas non, ce matin les doubles fenêtres étaient de nouveau là !* :mouais:


----------



## boddy (27 Avril 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> *Hélas non, ce matin les doubles fenêtres étaient de nouveau là !* :mouais:




Damned 


_En même temps, je me sens moins seule_


----------



## qsdfg (27 Avril 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Damned
> 
> _En même temps, je me sens moins seule_


En effet, nous sommes bien seuls.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h07 ----------

J'en ai profité pour nous auto-gratifier d'une note de 5 étoiles pour la discussion.


----------



## boddy (27 Avril 2010)

Pour la discussion, je sais pas.

Par contre pour le lien dans ta signature sur les pyramides en 3D, tu mérites au moins 6 boules rouges parce que *je viens de passer presque 1 h* à visiter le site


----------



## qsdfg (5 Octobre 2010)

Ça y est, je suis content d'avoir trouvé en désinstallant complètement  Firefox (à l'aide de AppCleaner afin que toute trace disparaisse).

J'ai réinstallé un Firefox tout neuf, et heureuse surprise   mes problèmes de double fenêtres en utilisant Google Notifier avant de démarrer Firefox, avaient disparus.

Maintenant  je peux lancer Firefox directement via Google Notifier. Il y a donc  bien un bug, puisque dans diverses conversations, cela arrive aussi à  d'autres personnes.

*C'est vraiment un méchant bug, car d'autres personnes sont touchées par ce phénomène.* :hosto:


----------



## edd72 (5 Octobre 2010)

Ca le fait aussi depuis longtemps en cliquant un lien dans un mail dans Thunderbird par exemple (et sans doute les autres gestionnaires de mails). C'est pas bien méchant.


----------



## qsdfg (5 Octobre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Ca le fait aussi depuis longtemps en cliquant un lien dans un mail dans Thunderbird par exemple (et sans doute les autres gestionnaires de mails). C'est pas bien méchant.


Je ne sais pas, et depuis mon premier post, soit *2006 * (ce n'est pas récent, et ça traine toujours, depuis le temps ) , j'avais fini par m'y habituer ce qui est ridicule, car étant un bug, tout fonctionne bien si le logiciel fonctionne normalement :mouais:. La preuve, je n'ai jamais rien lu à ce propos de la part de Mozilla.


----------



## edd72 (5 Octobre 2010)

Je m'y suis aussi habitué et comme FF est quasi tout le temps ouvert chez moi (ou ouvert sans fenetre -appli fermée mais pas quittée-), ça m'ouvre dans un nouvel onglet.


----------



## qsdfg (5 Octobre 2010)

Ça m'agace tellement que j'ai posté dans le forum de Firefox avec un anglais très moyen, mais que je souhaite compréhensible. :rose:
*https://support.mozilla.com/fr/questions/757059*


----------



## boddy (6 Octobre 2010)

Firefox 3.6.10, j'ai rien fait du tout et depuis quelques jours tout fonctionne normalement.
Firefox fermé, je clique sur la petite enveloppe de Yahoo! Messenger et Yahoo s'ouvre immédiatement dans Firefox


----------

